# /etc/printcap - specification of rp: option



## byrnejb (Apr 6, 2022)

On one of our hosts the /etc/printcap file contains this definition for a network printer:

```
np4174|Lexmark MS711dn Forwarding:sd=/var/spool/lpd/np4174:lf=/var/log/lpd_errors:rm=np4174.hamilton.harte-lyne.ca:rp=printers/np4174.hamilton.harte-lyne.ca:sh:
```

The printcap(5) page says this:

```
rp         str       lp                     remote printer name argument
```

I have a couple of questions that I have not found answers to in the documentation or searching online:

What is the purpose of the *rp* option?

What is the significance of the prefix printers/ before the network printer domain name?


----------



## mark_j (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm rusty on this, but rp is for printers on a remote machine (rm) and indicate the name of the printer in the printcap of that remote machine.
So rp=remote_printer's_name and is only useful where rm= is specified.
In local configuration I recall rp=lp is default.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2022)

mark_j said:


> So rp=remote_printer's_name and is only useful where rm= is specified.




```
rp            remote.queue
```
Remote printer's _queue_ name.


----------



## byrnejb (Apr 6, 2022)

Does the prefix `printers/` have any significance?


----------



## mark_j (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't think so. It's just a name of a remote printer. I think the "/" is just odd, though. Perhaps it has significance to the printer itself that uses that queue?

You could check it on the remote host (np4174.hamilton.harte-lyne.ca) using `lpq`.

Considering the antiquity of lpr/lpd, it's amazing how poorly it's documented.
For example, you can have rp=raw:, why? Because you can. So it's all a hodgepodge if you ask me. If it works, leave well alone! 

Frankly, printing on Unix is just plain *AWFUL*. CUPS made it somewhat better, but did little to change my mind overall.


----------

